# Question For the RP Brethren on Their Testimony/Confession



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 8, 2009)

How much has the RPCNA Testimony changed since 1871?

You are never going to believe this but I found an 1871 copy of the "Declaration and Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church in North America" attested by John MacLeod, William Gibson, and John Black at a free book box at a local yard sale from the 1870 General Synod in Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 8, 2009)

The RP Testimony has changed quite a bit since 1871. In 1980/1 when the latest Testimony came out, the methodology behind it was changed. The Testimony used to be a separate document that gave a summary of what the RP believed, as well as things in the church at large and culture that they were testifying for/against. 

The newer Testimony is side by side with the Westminster Confession and is used to show application of the doctrines that are taught in the Confession. It attempts to make the Confession speak more to our culture and our current situation as Reformed Christians. The confessing and rejecting aspects are still there- some very helpful... some not so helpful; but it does testify to the fact that we are a confessional church that is attempting to live out what Westminster gave us as a heritage. 

You could not really give a side-by-side of the two documents, since they are quite different in content and function. 

And concerning the free book: You have my address right? Media mail is fine.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Rev. Eshelman.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 8, 2009)

And for an even earlier example of Covenanter testimony check out Reformation Principles Exhibited


----------

